# Anybody used Wasatch Precision Arms



## Deek (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anybody used Wasatch Precision Arms for their rifle accurizing services? 

I have tried to find some independant reviews but came up with nothing.

Thanks


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I have.

On a Sendero Chambered in 264. He did a great job with the bedding. I also had Brad crown it and adjust the trigger. He was very reasonable, had great customer service (done a week before his projected deadline) and most of all it improved the accuracy of the weapon. When I need to re-barrel it...it will go back to Brad.

A good dude to work with.


----------



## Deek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stickboy, Thanks for the reply! 

How did it impove the accuracy of your 264? Can you explain as much as possible?


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I was shooting 0.9 MOA after load development prior to the work that WPA did. After the work (Recrowned, bedding, trigger work) I re-developed a load. It shoots 0.4 MOA now. Remington crowns have a reputation for being a bit ragged. The bedding advantage helps guard against any movement in the action. The trigger is more crisp and helps for a solid break of the shot. He has an accuracy package that would include blueprinting the action and turning the bolt face. Since the 264 will probably need a barrel in another 500 rnds or so, I figured I would wait till then to have him true the action. He suggested that I may be able to set the throat back on the barrel and get another 400 rnds. We'll see when its time. 

Brad is a great guy. The fellas on Sniper Hide had great things to say about him as well. That is where I found the most feedback on his services.

What are you trying to accurize?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Where are these guys based out of? Think they could install a bolt knob on my Remington 700? possibly reprofile the bolt handle a bit?


----------



## Garandguy (Aug 3, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, Brad has been gone from Wasatch since Oct. 2010. He is now at Cross Canyon Arms in West Haven.(Ogden) A much better operation!! Lots of barrels in stock!!! Quick turn around on custom rifles. I know for a fact, that Wasatch was taking in work, not telling customers he wasn't there anymore.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I had Brad do my gun. I had a 7mm that he accurized and changed to a 7mm STW Tejas. He definitely knows his stuff. I couldn't believe what his break did for recoil on my gun, the thing kicks like a .243, I love it. My only concern when he did mine 2+yrs ago is that it took FOREVER. Seriously it took 6 months even when I had everything paid for up front in an attempt to expedite it. He had originally told me it would be a matter of a few weeks. I had to call him every week to keep it on his mind or it would get pushed further and further back. I hope his new operation is helping on the scheduling issues he was facing at WPA. I think his partners on WPA snuck quite a bit of their clients guns in front of mine. I would buy a gun from him in a heartbeat if I could buy it right then and there. I would hesitate to have him do modifications unless he could gaurantee a time line that I could live with, if you don't care about time he is the man.


----------

